# InDesign 'Out of Memory Condition' printing error



## johnawine (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello-

My colleagues and I are experiencing a memory error when trying to print a file in InDesign.  It seems to be related to PageMaker files that were opened into InDesign.

The same file can sometimes be printed from another computer.  Larger InDesign files created from scratch do not (so far) generate this error.

The majority of the machines are running 10.3.8 and have at least 1.5 GB of memory.  Tiger was installed on the one laptop but the error is still occuring. 

Suggestions?

Thanks!

john


----------



## biff1of1 (Jul 6, 2005)

A little more info plz.  What type printer and is it?  usb or PS?


----------



## johnawine (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you for assisting!

We have two HP printers that we are connected to via the Network.

HP LaserJet 4200 PCL 6
HP LaserJet 8100 Series PCL

I am using the IP address of the printers to access them

john


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 8, 2005)

IP printing is EXTREMELY slow. You might try printing the offending doc as a pdf and then sending it via IP to your printers.

I recommend getting a print server to your network so you can print larger docs. As it is you're depending on the very small internal memory on the printer to get the job done, and as we know InDesign files can get a bit bloated.

Your router for your network might have a built-in print server

Hope this helps!


----------



## biff1of1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree with Natobasso (make it a PDF), but try taking it one more step.  As I see in your first post it is a converted PM file brought into ID.  Do you have PM in Classic on this 'problem' Mac?  Have you tried printing directly out of PM to the printer?  How did you save the PM file?  I'd be willing to bet that the problem file also has a graphic or two probably scanned in. Plz reply I'm interested to see if you can get this to work.
Chris


----------



## johnawine (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you for your suggestions.

I have a meeting with our IT folks to discuss other 'mac' issues we are experiencing being part of a Windows environment and I'll bring the printer items up as well.

We 'need' to be able to print from the native files as we tend to send the artwork to print houses for our manuals. A PDF works extremely well, but does not always render exactly as the native file.

PM is running in the classic mode.  I just opened the PMD file in ID.

I believe the main issue with the printing IS related to a graphic.  Most of our files are EPS files originally created in Illustrator.  The images are placed into the PMD (ID) and I'm thinking one (or more) of the images is rendering at a strange resolution or has invalid printer specs that create the error.

I did pull a problem file into ID2 from ID and was able to print the native file then.


----------



## biff1of1 (Jul 13, 2005)

It sounds like you made headway.  Try saving the EPS as Pict or some other type, that may solve that.   

Rethink this. If you are finaling the docs for your for your print house take a look at Acrobat 7 Pro.  It looks to be a great product.  After you've reviewed it I think you'll understand the benefit of it.   You really won't 'need' native. If it doesn't render as the original go back and review the original there's where the problem exists. (hmmm) Maybe you will also simutaneously find the image printing problem at the same time at the same source.

As a Mac user in a 'Windows enviornment' there really shouldn't be issues.  You might suggest they get online here, as you have.

Good luck, Chris


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 13, 2005)

Tell your IT crew to connect you to the printers via their pc print server network if they can. Then you can avoid the printing via IP and probably solve your "memory" issues when printing with InDesign


----------

